# T.S.S. Hobbies 2010 Winter Nationals 1/24



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

1/24 Drag Racing

2010 Winter Nationals Feb 6th and 7th at TSS Hobbies in Belleville, MI 
Model Swap Meet both Saturday and Sunday from open to close. 
Heads Up Classes 
SS/A 
SS/D & GT/D 
A/FC 
MM/PS 
Top Stock 
N/PS 
EMM/PS 
S/R 
MOD HB 
10.5 Outlaw 
All Motor 
N/FC 
Outlaw C-Can Hardbody 

Index Classes 
12.90 
10.90 
9.90 

Bracket Racing on Saturday only 

Schedule coming soon. Any questions contact the store, 734-487-8410 . Rules will be run under the SNRA Rules. 

Thank you to all of the sponsors that helped with the last race, if you are interested in helping again for this one please let us know.


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

*TSS Hobbies 2010 Winter Nationals Schedule*

TSS Hobbies 2010 Winter Nationals Schedule 
Friday Feb 5th Doors open at 12 
Open Track 4pm to close 
Test and Tune fee $5.00, Driver Fee $5.00 

Saturday Feb 6th 
Doors open at 8am 
Tech 8:30am to 11am (all cars and motors must be turned in no later than 10:30am) 
Model Swap Meet 9am to 3pm 
Qualifying Session #1 
12pm 
Top Stock 
S/R 
EMM/PS 
N/PS 
SS/A 
SS/D and GT/D 
All Motor 
10.5 Outlaw 
MM/PS 
Mod HB 
A/FC 

Qualifying Session #2 
2pm 
Top Stock 
S/R 
EMM/PS 
N/PS 
SS/A 
SS/D and GT/D 
All Motor 
10.5 Outlaw 
MM/PS 
Mod HB 
A/FC 
N/FC 
Outlaw C-Can Hardbody 





Open Track 4pm to 5pm 

Index Racing at 5pm 
9.90, 10.90, 12.90 and Top Dragster 

Bracket Tech and slips sold 5:30 to 6:30pm 

Bracket Racing at 7pm 

Index Racing and Bracket racing will be completed on Saturday Night. 

Sunday Feb 7th 

Open at 8am 

Model Swap Meet 9am to 3pm 

Round 1 @ 9AM 
Top Stock 
S/R 
EMM/PS 
N/PS 
SS/A 
SS/D and GT/D 
All Motor 
10.5 Outlaw 
MM/PS 
Mod HB 
A/FC 
N/FC 
Outlaw C-Can Hardbody 



Entry Fees 

$5.00 Driver Fee, $5.00 entry fee per car entered.


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

:wave: !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

